# wheres a track



## nitroking (Apr 26, 2010)

am in the downriver and i cant find nobody to race with maybe somewhere around taylor or romuls or monor if someone could tell be that would be great


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

nitroking said:


> am in the downriver and i cant find nobody to race with maybe somewhere around taylor or romuls or monor if someone could tell be that would be great


http://www.hobbytalk.com/trackfinder/
i see a few tracks with in looks like about hour drive of taylor .. not sure since iam not form around there.. good luck


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

nitroking said:


> am in the downriver and i cant find nobody to race with maybe somewhere around taylor or romuls or monor if someone could tell be that would be great


You didn't say what kind of track you are looking for. 
Check out the track locator on this site. 
For Off Road Racing,
In the winter in Ann Arbor, you can't beat Washtenaw RC Raceway at 5055 Ann Arbor Saline Rd Ann Arbor, MI Building F November Thru March. 
Dirt Burners Hobby shop in Livonia has an indoor dirt track and an outdoor dirt track on Hines Drive west of Haggerty.
There is also a Dirt track at White Park in Temperance.
There used to be a dirt track at the Baptist church in Monroe, but not sure if it is there any more.
Check out Downriver Hobby at the corner of Northline and Pardee, talk to Bobby.
There is an indoor carpet track at Larry's in Sterling Heights and the guys at Downriver RC have an indoor carpet track the run during the winter at the Dom Polaski Hall in Wyandotte.
Check out www.rcracingextreme.com for additional track info.
For On Road Racing, the absolute best place in Michigan is LAZER Speedway in Adrian, MI
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

DJ1978 said:


> You didn't say what kind of track you are looking for.
> Check out the track locator on this site.
> Check out www.rcracingextreme.com for additional track info.
> For On Road Racing, the absolute best place in Michigan is LAZER Speedway in Adrian, MI
> ...


Thanks Dan


----------



## dmag15 (Dec 1, 2009)

*tracks*

there is a really good track in hudsonville, michigan. it has an indoor and outdoor and is called proving grounds raceway.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Lazer Guy said:


> Thanks Dan


My pleasure Russ. There is no denying all the hard work you and your family put in to have the best On Road Facility in the state. 
Hope you have a great summer of racing there!
Say HI to Leslie for me.
Dan


----------

